# Need a new center piece plant



## AnDyF_27 (Aug 7, 2008)

i recently had a problem in my tank and my amazon sword died i have 2 discus in it and im looking for a nice plant to give my tank a nice look and to accompany them any suggestions r good.


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

30 g tank is not big enough for a breeding pair of discus.


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

Stop SENDING ME PM'S TELLING ME THAT "U R A JOKE" AND THAT APPARENTLY 30G IS THE PERFECT SIZE TANK FOR A FISH THAT "DOESN'T GET THAT BIG" "ONLY 8 INCHES".

Get a life. If you were so proud of your tank and your advice you'd have put it out here.

Let me help.



AnDyF_27 said:


> Hey i dont mean to be rude at all and dont take this the wrong way, but i know ppl who have dealt with discus for longer then I've been alive who have said 20g high aqauriums are fine for a pair of discus, but thats besideds the point my question is whats a good center piece plant for my tank not is 30g a big enough tank for my fish, again dont take it personal or the wrong way.





AnDyF_27 said:


> ha buddy ur a joke u clearly dont know #%$& about discus or breeding discus and ur being ignorant about the whole situation, whoever told u that 30g isnt enough for discus is very misinformed. what do u think this tank is tiny its not a 30G long its a 30G high which is 30"L X 18"H X 12 1/2"W. and i dont know if u know that discus dont get very big maybe 8" max.


Enjoy.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

please dont escalate this into a massive argument and name calling.

TBH, I'm of the opinion that a tank that size isn't suitable for fish that grow as big as discus can.

I personally argued with many a discus breeder, given how they wouldnt keep a neon tetra in a tank 6"by6", yet their quite happily keeping their discus in a similarly sized environment.

fact that a fish can survive in such a tank isnt what I debate, I just dont feel its healthy for the fish (mentally that is, sometime physically, but that depends on the maintenance performed on the tank)


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

I also agree with the tank size. When the LFS I use to go to got discus he was keeping them in a 30 tall I told him I think they will get to big for it and he looked into it a couple days later he had them in a planted 75 and they were looking alot less stressed out. Id look into getting a larger tank if you can at least 40 long would do it would give you more oprions for plants also.Good luck.


----------



## KC (Apr 28, 2008)

I would just go with another large amazon sword and you can buy very large specimens.

On a side note, this is the Aquarium Decoration forum and the OP just wanted plant advice and didn't get it in any of the previous posts. I find myself frequenting CF less and less because of this.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

KC said:


> On a side note, this is the Aquarium Decoration forum and the OP just wanted plant advice and didn't get it in any of the previous posts. I find myself frequenting CF less and less because of this.


 KC, this isn't how things work here on C-F. The thread starter does not own the conversation and cannot dictate how it flows. If replies wish to address the entire topic, that is their right and freedom. If this is not your taste, then you are free to find a forum that does suite your tastes.

I too am worried when the OP only mentions two Discus, and I am also concerned over what could possibly kill a sword plant. I find it difficult to offer advice or an opinion on another plant for a 30g tank with as many unknowns as I still have. Is it a mated pair of Discus? what's the substrate? Did they lay on the prior sword plant? Whats the lighting? CO2? Temp? Water change routine? All answers would likely alter the advice I could offer as my primary worry is giving Andy bad advice that let him down with this aquarium. Imagine if I suggested a plant that died causing an ammonia spike and killed off two Discus that were stressed to start with in a small-ish aquarium as they weren't a pair?

Andy, could you offer some background info? how long have you had the two Discus? are they a pair? what happened to the sword? Personally, I quite like sword plants in with a pair of Discus, so ironically that would have been my suggestion!


----------



## AnDyF_27 (Aug 7, 2008)

water changes once a week 25-50%, they are a proven breeding pair they have laid eggs 4 times, none successful cuz they eat them, i have had the discus for 3 months but my older brother had them b4 but he switched his tank to salt water so i took them, the reason the sword died was becuz i accidently raised the temp too high and fried it but it is growing back cuz i saved what was good from it. but as to whether my tank is suitable or not, *** seen threads on simplydiscus.com of ppl saying 30g high is perfect for a breeding pair, and the only reason i pmed under_control was to not make a big deal about it and make it public but if he/she wants to be like that fine. and its funny how under_control shows whta i said but doesnt show what he/she said, like how they dont give a flying F**K what ppl who i know that have dealt with discus for a long time had to say.


----------



## AnDyF_27 (Aug 7, 2008)

oh btw heres the link for the ppl that said 30g high was a perfect tank for a breeding pair of discus, this is from simplydiscus.com http://forum.simplydiscus.com/archive/i ... 21702.html


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

I didn't read where it said 30H but I did see 20H. Also on there it was said on there
"After seeing a spawning pair in a 65 gallon tank today, IMO that is the best way to go.
1. Gives them more room
2. They fry can stay in there for a long time.
3. And it always easier to remove the pair than a 100 fry.
4. And water channges are just as easy."

I'm not trying to say no your wrong but discus are not really my thing. From what I have seen myself is that they do better in a larger footprint. It also gives more room from the fish and the fry. I'm not sure either with this but I think they use the tanks just for the fish to breed in then take the pair out and let the fry develop on there own. Alot of the people also said they use the smaller tanks because it is less water to change. I know with my experience from breeding fish is that the larger the tank the better. When I do a larger water change on my tanks between 70-80% the fish will usually spawn. Like you said if they keep eating the eggs I would let them spawn in the tank the remove the pair to prevent the fry from being lost.
Like I said I'm trying to get on you about this.
As for a plant I agree with the swords I have a planted tank that I keep my julies and comps in.


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

Laying eggs does NOT make them a proven pair. In fact you could have two females. Fry makes them proven.


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

And if you are serious about breeding, your 25-50% WEEKLY water changes should change to 20-30% every day or two.


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

Under control is correct on that about the water changes they do need daily water changes. I had to do the same thing for wild caught guppies and the water changes were worth it.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

*AnDyF_27*
there are many "Discus recipes" and IMHO, only a fool ignores some in favor of others :wink: .
Take it as sage advice, and just try extra hard to not be one of the examples of what doesn't work in all cases.

I would say that your 30H is likely ok, but less than ideal so I would suggest you retry a sword plant but keep it trimmed down with weekly trimmings. I pull out dead leaves by hand or cut any dying off ones to keep the plant small enough for the 30H. I would suggest you stick with the sword for many reasons... 1. heavy root feeder and keeps substrate well oxygenated. 
2. the pair will like to lay on leaves
3. the sword gives a good visual barrier if one Discus gets cranky on a given day with it's mate.

Hope that helps.


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

Hey andy craigslist is your friend lol lyou can get a cheep used aquarium look and have fun!


----------

